#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel με το έντυπο εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ της Εθνικής Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας (ΕΤΕ)
anavatis, EMMY, giannis83, pantelena, pavlosk, st2

----------


## st2

πολύ καλό ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση, η *1.10*.Στη νέα έκδοση έγιναν τα εξής:

προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα να καταχωρούνται σ' έναν πίνακα οι υπόχρεοι, μηχανικοί και πελάτες, ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να πληρκτρολογούμε ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια ονόματαγίνονται περισσότεροι έλεγχοι κατά την εισαγωγή των δεδομένωνπροστέθηκε το κουμπάκι "Εκτύπωση" για να γίνεται πιο γρήγορα η δουλειά μας.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Για να λειτουργεί σωστά, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ενεργοποιήσετε τις μακροεντολές!

----------


## sosi

Ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη για τη παροχη των πληροφοριων!!

Να κανω ομως μια ερωτηση, στο δεξι μερος του εντυπου υπαρχει το πλαισιο με τις πληροφοριες για το ταμια της τραπεζας. Βλεπω οτι δε μπορω να αλλαξω κατι αλλα ο αριθμος πελατη οπως και ο αριθμος λογαριασμου δεν ειναι του εκαστοτε μηχανικου; 
Και κατι ακομη, διαβασα τις δικες σου οδηγιες φυσικα και τα εκανα, αλλα στο εντυπο καποια κενα (πχ. "ποσο προυπολογιζομενου εργου") λεει οτι συμπληρωνεται απο το ταμια, δεν θα εχω προβλημα που θα το παω ετοιμο;

Φυσικα ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου!!

Update: ενταξει ηπια καφε και ξυπνησα, ο αριθμος λογαριασμου ειναι του τσμεδε.. μενει μονο το δευτερο ερωτημα αλλα φανταζομαι οτι ειναι οκ που συμπληρωνονται!

----------


## Xάρης

Προσωπικά δε συνάντησα πρόβλημα σε κανένα υποκατάστημα της Εθνικής και γιατί άλλωστε. 
Που τους γλιτώνουμε χρόνο και κόπο από το γράψιμο;
Το μόνο θέμα που έχει μείνει αναπάντητο για μένα είναι αν στο ποσό κατάθεσης συμπληρώνουμε το καθαρό ποσό των κρατήσεων υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή το τελικό συμπεριλαμβανομένου του χαρτοσήμου και ΟΓΑ επί του χαρτοσήμου.
Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι το καθαρό αλλά οι ταμίες της Εθνικής άλλα μου λένε.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση τη δουλειά μου την έκανα.

----------


## architekt353

Χαρη πολυ καλη δουλεια .    ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ      ΠΑΝΟΣ

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση, η *1.11*.

Στην νέα έκδοση έχουμε μία διόρθωση και μία προσθήκη:
_ διορθώθηκε το λάθος ποσοστό υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για την κατηγορία 9 από το λάθος 1% στο ορθό 0,5%.
_ προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα να επιλέξει ο χρήστης αν στο ποσό κατάθεσης θα περιλαμβάνεται το χαρτόσημο και ο ΟΓΑ ή όχι.

----------

manu

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση, *1.13*,  έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να προσθέσουμε τον αριθμό ΕΤΑΑ (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) του μηχανικού στον πίνακα των υπόχρεων και από εκεί και πέρα να συμπληρώνεται αυτόματα το έντυπο όταν αφορά την εισφορά επί της αμοιβής μηχανικού.

Παράλληλα, έγιναν παρεμβάσεις στην εμφάνιση, πιο απέριττη.

----------


## mitsaina

Ευχαριστουμε πολύ για τη δουλια σου Χαρη
Επομένως πλέον στο ποσο αμοιβης βαζουμε το συμφωνηθεν ποσο?

----------


## Xάρης

*Για το ΠΕΑ μόνο.*

Για άλλες εργασίες μηχανικού δεν υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά περί κατάργησης των νομίμων-ελαχίστων αμοιβών, οπότε εκεί βάζουμε ό,τι και πριν, δηλαδή τη νόμιμη αμοιβή.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση, *Ver. 1.14*, άλλαξε ο αλγόριθμος, υιοθετήθηκε ο πιο σύνθετος της έκδοσης 1.11, διότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν αντί για κόμμα χρησιμοποιούσε κάποιος την τελεία ως υποδιαστολή.

----------


## KATSARASGE

Ευχαριστώ πολύ να σαι καλά, πολύ χρήσιμο!!

----------


## mokos

ρε παιδια σε μενα οταν παταω εκτυπωση μου βγαζει πολλες σελιδες και οχι μια με το εντυπο, κανω κατι λαθος??? Α4 εχω την ρυθμιση στον υπολογιστη μου!!! ευχαριστώ

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

ρε παιδια σε μενα οταν παταω εκτυπωση μου βγαζει πολλες σελιδες και οχι  μια με το εντυπο, κανω κατι λαθος??? Α4 εχω την ρυθμιση στον υπολογιστη  μου!!! ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Σου τυπώνει το ίδιο φύλλο πολλές φορές;
Αν συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε στον αριθμό αντιτύπων έχεις δώσει τιμή μεγαλύτερη από 1.

Σου τυπώνει το φύλλο όχι σε μία αλλά σε περισσότερες σελίδες;
Αν συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε το προς εκτύπωση κείμενο δεν χωρά σε μια σελίδα.
Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει είτε λόγω μεγέθους χαρτιού (λες ότι το έχεις ορίσει σωστά σε Α4), είτε λόγω μεγάλων περιθωρίων

----------


## tora33

Τέλειο , εύχρηστο

----------


## ibo

για άλλη μια φορά μπράβο. 
Καθε φορά που ψαχνω να βρω κατι, καταλήγω εδω. Τωρα θα μου πείς γιατι δεν ψαχνεις κατευθειαν εδω...  :Χαρούμενος: 
Πότε δεν υπολογίζουμε ΟΓΑ κ χαρτοσημο?

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντα υπολογίζουμε χαρτόσημο 2% επί της εισφοράς και ΟΓΑ 20% επί του χαρτοσήμου.
Γι αυτό και είναι προεπιλεγμένο.

Υπάρχει όμως σαν επιλογή διότι μπορεί επιτέλους κάποια στιγμή να καταργηθεί αυτό το χαρτόσημο+ΟΓΑ.

----------


## netshaft

Μεγάλη η ''Χάρη'' σου  :Ψύχραιμος:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε.

----------


## spapako

Χάρη αν μπορείς αφαίρεσε το 1 της χιλής - ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ιδιοκτήτη.

Συνημμένο το νέο έντυπο εισφορών της ΕΤΕ

----------


## Xάρης

Το έντυπο αυτό πού το βρήκες;
Είναι το επίσημο γιατί δεν έχω περάσει προσφάτως από την ΕΤΕ.

Βλέπω ότι έχει αλλάξει και ο κωδικός #14.

----------

anavatis, EMMY, giannis83, pantelena, pavlosk, st2

----------


## spapako

ναι, είναι το επίσημο από ΕΤΕ και επίσης υπάρχει εδώ:
http://www.tsmede.gr/%CE%A0%CE%B1%CF...1/Default.aspx

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση, *Ver. 1.20*, θα βρείτε το νέο έντυπο για τις εισφορές που ισχύει μετά τις τροποποιήσεις που έγιναν από *01.01.2015*.

----------

kritwnas, spapako

----------


## sakistzo

ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## taspi1

ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------

